# 149-Piece Jig & Fixture Parts Kits. From Lee Valley



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If you're into making jigs and need some hardware I've found this kit to

be indispensable. It's been awhile since Lee Valley has had them on sale.

1/4" and 5/16" hardware.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,45962,51887&p=65642

Good to have on hand.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Got an email from Lee Valley last night, I wished they had the push button lever handles. They are so much easier to use than plain old knobs.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, waho. I'm just beginning to make my own jigs, and always need a misc part. And always looking for something small from LV to justify shipping on a larger pretty piece.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good idea for the lever handles.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Good idea to buy it so they will be there when you need them. It is an aggravating experience to need a jig part and not having it..All these knobs and bolts are very useful. 
I have accumulated a box full of different types and sizes, piece by piece, over the years and I am always going to it for one reason or another.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like a good value. I have a drawer full of misc. jig parts and always adding to it and taking away. Never know when you need that certain part. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

A real good deal. I got one today while I was in the store. On top of that I got a diamond plate DMT (extra coarse). 
I have been told that their prices will go up sharply as of Feb 1st. So it was the right timing to buy my DMT.


----------

